
Algorithms and logic to generate hex game board - tyger11
I&#x27;m wanting to create a game using a hex game board design, but have been unable to find any examples of code to generate such a layout. I&#x27;m planning on using Go, to make a game rather like DiceWars, but with a lot of additional features and more sophisticated game play. TIA.
======
tyger11
Nevermind. I found this from 2015 once I used the right search terms:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8941588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8941588)

